# Moca Connection



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

has anyone successfully been able To make a Moca Connection For TiVo Edge For Antenna If so, How ?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

As far as I know the Edge for Antenna doesn't have MoCA, so I think you'll get an answer of "no"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table

TiVo says it needs a bridge.


----------



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table
> 
> TiVo says it needs a bridge.


Yes , I'm Aware. I have a Tivo Bridge , A Tivi Bridge Plus , 3 Separate Moca Splitters I call
Tivo Support and they instruct me on how to configure but to no avail can't get it to work. Plus when I speak to a customer Support agent they all have this heavy Accent that sounds to me either French or French Canadian either way it's very hard to understand them in the broken English they're speaking to me in , Why can I speak to an American who speaks normal Joe blow English ?


----------



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

dianebrat said:


> As far as I know the Edge for Antenna doesn't have MoCA, so I think you'll get an answer of "no"


Yes I know. I purchased a tivo bridge , a tivo bridge plus. 3 separate moca Splitters I called TiVo Support and they tell me how to configure but to no avail. So I was just wondering if anyone has successfully been able to make the connection


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There is a section on EDGE and MoCA on TiVo's support page. It may/may not help:
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> There is a section on EDGE and MoCA on TiVo's support page. It may/may not help:
> Tivo Customer Support Community


Thanks I'll check into it I had the Tivo Bolt for Antenna & was able to make the Moca connection to a Tivo mini very easily but not so with the edge. Why doesn't s the edge have an internal bridge like the bolt does. This is crazy plus on the Edge Network Setting There is no choice for a Moca Connection, the bolt did Have this option to select


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ruben Guzman said:


> Thanks I'll check into it I had the Tivo Bolt for Antenna & was able to make the Moca connection to a Tivo mini very easily but not so with the edge. Why doesn't s the edge have an internal bridge like the bolt does. This is crazy plus on the Edge Network Setting There is no choice for a Moca Connection, the bolt did Have this option to select


You don't need anything special to set up the bridge for an edge, just set it up with a laptop connected to make sure everything is working, then unplug the network cable from the laptop and plug it in the Edge and say it's connected by ethernet, the Edge doesn't NEED to know anything about MoCA.

Tivo support like 95% of all support is cheap and offshore, you'll get better support if you just ask for help here at TCF.
Keep in mind that unless you told us about the fact you have a bridge and understand you need to use it from your OP we have no way to know you're not assuming the Edge4Antenna has MoCA built-in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ruben Guzman said:


> I had the Tivo Bolt for Antenna & was able to make the Moca connection to a Tivo mini very easily but not so with the edge. Why doesn't s the edge have an internal bridge like the bolt does.


Addressing the perceived confusion, I expect that you had a TiVo BOLT capable of tuning OTA antenna or cable, rather than an antenna-only "BOLT OTA." The (OTA or cable) BOLT models include built-in MoCA bridging; however, the antenna-only "BOLT OTA" and "EDGE for Antenna" models lack any built-in MoCA functionality, and so require the aid of a MoCA adapter (e.g. "TiVo Bridge") to make a MoCA connection.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ruben Guzman said:


> I have a Tivo Bridge , A Tivi Bridge Plus , 3 Separate Moca Splitters


... as well as an EDGE for Antenna, a Mini, and an antenna; plus a router and possibly a cable or DSL modem.

The referenced web page may get you going but, if not, please post a description or diagram of how the above components are interconnected via coax, how any are connected to your home network (router), and what components are co-located.

e.g.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ruben Guzman said:


> Yes , I'm Aware. I have a Tivo Bridge , A Tivi Bridge Plus , 3 Separate Moca Splitters I call
> Tivo Support and they instruct me on how to configure but to no avail can't get it to work. Plus when I speak to a customer Support agent they all have this heavy Accent that sounds to me either French or French Canadian either way it's very hard to understand them in the broken English they're speaking to me in , Why can I speak to an American who speaks normal Joe blow English ?


Horrors!! Political Incorrectness!!! Flog this man. Shame! Welcome to 2020 USA.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ruben Guzman said:


> Why can I speak to an American who speaks normal Joe blow English?


Because diversity is our greatest strength.


----------



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Because diversity is our greatest strength.


What good is having a tech Support team if you can not understand them


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So where does the MoCA issue stand?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Ruben Guzman said:


> Why can I speak to an American who speaks normal Joe blow English ?


Is Joe Blow white, black, latino, from Brooklyn, Boston, Philly, Minnesota, Detroit, Atlanta, New Orleans, Dallas, Miami or Ohio? All of the above are English speaking Americans with very different accents which may be even harder for you to understand than a French accent. So how does Tivo know which American to hire to staff the support lines?

If you don't understand someone with an accent, it's ok to ask them to slow down or repeat themselves. It IS possible to communicate with someone who doesn't sound exactly like you do.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mdavej said:


> Is Joe Blow white, black, latino, from Brooklyn, Boston, Philly, Minnesota, Detroit, Atlanta, New Orleans, Dallas, Miami or Ohio? All of the above are English speaking Americans with very different accents which may be even harder for you to understand than a French accent. So how does Tivo know which American to hire to staff the support lines?
> 
> If you don't understand someone with an accent, it's ok to ask them to slow down or repeat themselves. It IS possible to communicate with someone who doesn't sound exactly like you do.


Well said. OTOH, if he has trouble understanding the telephone support personnel, perhaps OP should consider hiring an interpreter such as me (although long since retired) or my colleague below:


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> So where does the MoCA issue stand?


Buehler...


----------



## Dan Schirm (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a Tivo Edge OTA that I just hooked up over the weekend, I had a Bolt OTA that I am taking to AZ to put in our house down there. I also wired a MOCA network and it works great, but, I can get the network in our Living Room on a Mini (that is where the Bolt used to be, the edge I put in the Family Room in the basement), Anyway, the Bolt and Edge OTA do not have a MOCA option (stupid move by Tivo in my opinion). My issue is, on the same feed that comes from the basement which it is split off to both bedrooms, I verified that they are on the same line, yet, even though the Living Room connection works, neither bedroom works either with a Mini or a bridge... Does anyone have any insight as to way this is happening? I've attached a layout of my connections...


----------

